# Master Food Preserver Course thru University Extension?



## magilarilla (Jan 9, 2009)

Hello. I'm looking at taking the Master Food Preserver course through the University of Wisconsin-Extension. It occurs over one weekend and is set up very similar to Master Gardener courses (as in it includes a volunteer component within your home county). My canning skills are fairly basic (mainly I can jams, jellies, preserves and different sorts of pickles) and am really excited about this opportunity. Just wondering if anyone else has taken this course or knows anything about it!


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

I took the class several years ago, and found it very good! Didn't actually put that knowledge to much use until last year, and have relied heavily on a good friend & master preserver for all my q&a. Enjoy & have fun!


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

It should be a lot longer than 1 weekend. Here it was 6 8-hour days. I've taken it 3 times over the past 15 years & every time I learn more. It's an excellent course.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Does seem awfully short compared to the usual MP course but I think you will enjoy it and be surprised at all you can learn even in that short time. Let us know what you think of it after it's over.


----------



## magilarilla (Jan 9, 2009)

I just double checked and it is 8am to 4pm for 3 days which seems odd if everyone else has experienced a longer class. Maybe Wisconsin's program isn't as large (or advanced?) as some other states? My local extension agent said that right now my county only has 2 Master Food Preservers and want/need more. Perhaps that has something to do with the shorter time frame too? I'm actually kinda jealous of you ladies who got 6 8-hour days of instruction, but I'm super excited for my more modest course too!


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

I have signed up and will start taking the one online from the University of Georgia. I don't know how long it will be but it has quizzes and so forth. 
Will let you know when I start and finnish.

Debbie


----------

